# Please, please, please read...



## Laurief

"You make a living by what you get. You make a _life_ by what you give."

I so believe this, and feel so blessed to have the things that I do, and my wonderful dogs. Sadly all Havs are not as lucky as mine, or yours.

I am starting on a new venture and hope I will get some help from you all.
I have just taken the position as East Coast Supply person for HRI.
I will be collecting donations of belly bands, bitches britches, leads(6'), harness collars, crate blankets, beds, crates, xpens, toys - anything that might help out the foster families and new adoptive families of Havanese rescues. When a pup is sent to foster or adoptive home, and they are in need of something, I send it to them.

But.. right now, my shelves are empty!! My playdate will hopefully bring in some leads and belly bands, but we need so much more!! If anyone has the desire to donate any items for the Havanese Rescues, please pm me or email me at lfrangione1 at comcast.net and I will be happy to talk to you about where to send me your donations.

Thank you all!!
"Think of giving not as a duty, but as a privilege"

Laurie


----------



## DanielBMe

Can some of us who would like to help just send a cheque to be used wisely?


----------



## Laurief

I see no reason why not. What we would most likely do is hold the $ until we are out of certain items, and then purchase them if we need to. I know that they just ordered a ton of ID tags for the rescues, so the $ could go towards something like that. Thank you!


----------



## Kathy

DanielBMe said:


> Can some of us who would like to help just send a cheque to be used wisely?


As a state contact for HRI I would suggest if you want to do this to make a check out the HRI so it is tax deductible and trackable as well. Ask if the money you donate can only be used for items needed if that is what you would like it to be used for. Please know however, that HRI needs all donations no matter how big or small and the money is used to HELP all the dogs.


----------



## mckennasedona

Laurie, I'll be happy to help out. I'll PM you for an address.

Kathy, do we have a West Coast supply person?


----------



## Beamer

Laurie, Are 'slightly' used items ok? I have a small crate which Beamer does not reallt fit anymore, plus lots of other things we no longer use. Let me know!

Ryan


----------



## Missy

Beamer said:


> Laurie, Are 'slightly' used items ok? I have a small crate which Beamer does not reallt fit anymore, plus lots of other things we no longer use. Let me know!
> 
> Ryan


us too.


----------



## Laurief

You guys are the best!! I am checking on the slightly used items, I personally see no problem with it, but am not sure if HRI has a rule about it, so I will let you know as soon as I get an email back.

I also wanted to mention, that they are in desperate need of people who have access to material and can sew!! Belly bands are in high demand, since a lot of the rescues are males who are given up due to housebreaking issues. I have samples of simple belly bands that can be made so if anyone has the desire, just let me know!!


----------



## Havtahava

Laurie, thank you for doing this!


----------



## Julie

Laurief said:


> You guys are the best!! I am checking on the slightly used items, I personally see no problem with it, but am not sure if HRI has a rule about it, so I will let you know as soon as I get an email back.
> 
> I also wanted to mention, that they are in desperate need of people who have access to material and can sew!! Belly bands are in high demand, since a lot of the rescues are males who are given up due to housebreaking issues. I have samples of simple belly bands that can be made so if anyone has the desire, just let me know!!


Laurie-
Let me see the belly bands ok? No promises-but if I have the right fabric etc. I'll sew some ok? You know my e-mail-just send it to me ok?

Thanks:hug:


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy

Do you happen to have a paypal account where we could transfer the money to you and you could buy what you need?


----------



## Laurief

Brooke, sorry I dont have a paypal account, and I think that any monies that come in have to go thru HRI. If you wish to make a donation feel free to go on the HRI website, and you can follow the link for donations. Every donation, and every penny helps!!


----------



## Kathy

mckennasedona said:


> Laurie, I'll be happy to help out. I'll PM you for an address.
> 
> Kathy, do we have a West Coast supply person?


Susan,
I have some things here for the states I cover. I believe Jane Hohne is the contact for the west coast though.

HRI will take slightly used, as long as they are clean and sterized.

Kathy


----------



## lfung5

Hey Laurie,
That's so great that you're getting involved with HRI. I will be bringing a couple Belly bands to the playdate. If they take used items, I have a couple travel crates I can bring too!


----------



## Laurief

I have an email out to Jane to see if she needs things sent to her on the West Coast. I will let you guys know when I hear. She is a very busy lady!!


----------



## irnfit

I can make some beds!


----------



## BeverlyA

Wow, you're the best Laurie!

I have some terrific belly bands that were simply made from mens athletic socks, with velcro sewn on each end. Cheap and REALLY easy to do.

Beverly


----------



## Laurief

Michele, that would be wonderful,, crate beds/blankets are a real need!!

And YES, slightly used items are great and will be so welcomed!! You guys can email(which I prefer) or PM me for my address, or if you want to send something to the west coast location I can provide you with the address to send there.

If you wish to send a monetary gift, you can do several things. You can go on the HRI website, and yes, they have a paypal spot there to donate. OR you can send a check to me payable to HRI and I will ask that it be used for supplies when I send it in.

Thank you all for jumping in on this!! YOU are why I LOVE this place!!!


----------



## Jill in Mich

Box is on it's way Laurie. You should see it in a few days.


----------



## Janet Zee

Laurie......You are truly an angel!!!


----------



## Lynn

Laurie,

That is so great that you will be helping the HRI! I will get somethings together this weekend and PM you for location to ups them.


----------



## Laurief

Wow you guys are fabulous!!


----------



## Thumper

Count me in! I happen to know how to make awesome (and cute) belly bands, and I can probably figure out this panty thing too if I need to. Or, i can sew up some blankets, etc.

Ask and ye shall receive!  I'd be happy to help, you are an angel, Laurie! :kiss:

Kara


----------



## Julie

Kara-
can you share the measurements for the belly bands? I've searched a little and found several different theories----some say no waterproof liners,some say yes. Some say fleece,some say no----some use pads in them etc.

I wanted to try to make a few as well....if I already have the stuff.:thumb:


----------



## Missy

Laurie, what about food items-- I have some un-opened cans of merrick and some unopened bags of Frieze Dried Tripe that I can't feed my boys anymore. I think there is more than a year left before the expiration date.


----------



## Laurief

You guys are awesome!!! Kara, if you can share your info with Julie as the "non sewer" in me was unable to get her measurements. 

Missy, I dont know about food, but I will ask Jane the next time I speak with her. That was something that they didnt have on the list. I will let you know when I get an answer on this.

Now - does anyone have any ideas on how to tell Gabe that I took this on???
Booze, dinner, sex??? I am up for any ideas


----------



## Julie

Laurief said:


> Now - does anyone have any ideas on how to tell Gabe that I took this on???
> Booze, dinner, sex??? I am up for any ideas


How about a little of each!??? ound:


----------



## isshinryu_mom

Laurief said:


> You guys are awesome!!! Kara, if you can share your info with Julie as the "non sewer" in me was unable to get her measurements.
> 
> Missy, I dont know about food, but I will ask Jane the next time I speak with her. That was something that they didnt have on the list. I will let you know when I get an answer on this.
> 
> Now - does anyone have any ideas on how to tell Gabe that I took this on???
> Booze, dinner, sex??? I am up for any ideas


Meet him at the door with a drink, a steak on the grill, followed by ....................... well, you get the idea! :redface:


----------



## irnfit

Tell him it's a delayed reaction from all the pain meds. :biggrin1:


----------



## Miss Paige

Laurie:

CONGRAS-CONGRAS on your new undertaking. Way to go Girl. Don't have a clue how to tell hubby-still trying to figure that out with my own-LOL.

Hugs
Pat (humom to-)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie (Still my foster darling)


----------



## Laurief

I am gonna have to tell him today, cause I know that there is a package in the mail already with donations!! I think he will be fine - anything for the pups is usually fine by him!! 

Missy, sorry to say but they do not accept food. One of the main reasons is the cost of shipping it. Most of the items are mailed to the foster families, and food would make it a lot heavier. Also, my concern would be that I might not remember to check the expiration dates, and would not want to send something to a pup that was expired. Why not deliver it to your local shelter. They are always happy to accept any food donation, big or small!! At least then you know it will be used. 

ound:Michelle - I do like that one. I am still on the pain meds at night - so I can tell him I agreed to do this while in bed, from the blackberry after I took my meds. ound:


----------



## Missy

Laurie, I think all you have to say is-- what's the problem? at least it's not another dog. LOL. I do take stuff to our shelter...just thought if we could it would be cool to go to rescue. I will still see what we have. I am notorious for buying things for the boys that don't work for them. I think I have a couple of harnesses and gentle leaders and a bunch of barely used leashes. We may have one crate too.


----------



## Laurief

MIssy, that is wonderful, but if the cost to ship the crate is a lot, I can keep in mind that you have it and if we have a need in your area, we could work something out.

I have to say, with me being so close to PA and so many puppy mills, it was brought to my attention that very long leads are also in need, for the puppy mill pups who are so shy they cannot be that close to humans at first.


----------



## Missy

> it was brought to my attention that very long leads are also in need, for the puppy mill pups who are so shy they cannot be that close to humans at first.


oh that just breaks my heart.


----------



## marjrc

Laurie, you rock, girl !!!!!! You are a woman who can make things happen. I love that about you.  I won't be shipping anything out to you as it can be quite expensive, but I am hoping to help out Cdn. Hav rescue. You are an inspriation. (((hugs)))


----------



## Laurief

Jill, your package arrive yesterday. Thank you so much for that wonderful donation!! I am sure that our little rescues can use everything you sent!! And two belly bands - yahoo!!


----------



## Melissa Miller

If yall have food, give it to your local shelter or spca. I have a big bag of Fromms surf and turf my guys wont eat.. so Im going to take it to the Dallas shelter. 

Laurie.. Im looking around today and will get some things together. I think we should make some links to keep on the home page. Ill try and do that also. 

Melissa


----------



## Beamer

Laurie,

What are the top 5 things you need?? I'm going to take a trip to petsmart later!

Thanks
Ryan


----------



## Thumper

Julie said:


> Kara-
> can you share the measurements for the belly bands? I've searched a little and found several different theories----some say no waterproof liners,some say yes. Some say fleece,some say no----some use pads in them etc.
> 
> I wanted to try to make a few as well....if I already have the stuff.:thumb:


Actually,

I was planning on asking some people with various size Havs and puppies what their measurements are and then I can hopefully come up with 4 sizes (XS, S, M and L) based on our breed. Let's break it down to weight and go from there. I can make patterns, and send them out.

Julie, I made someone on the forum some custom belly bands awhile back based on her dog's measurements and I've made some for friends, but they were also custom made. I need to cut patterns to do this. What I was doing was putting a small elastic bands on each side to hold the panty liners and I was lining the inside with fleece, I used cotton prints on the exterior. We could use some absorbent material (the stuff that you make diapers/pee pads with) Its generally more expensive, but it eliminates the need for panty liners, the best place to buy that stuff (PUL) is Wazoodle (cheapest I've found)

http://www.wazoodle.com/cgi-bin/catstore.cgi?user_action=category&category=Fabrics;Barrier

I guess what we could do is ask people to measure their boys in accordance with their weight and come up with a statistical 'average' and go from there. Its basically a rectangle with velcro as a closure.

K.


----------



## Thumper

Laurief said:


> You guys are awesome!!! Kara, if you can share your info with Julie as the "non sewer" in me was unable to get her measurements.
> 
> Missy, I dont know about food, but I will ask Jane the next time I speak with her. That was something that they didnt have on the list. I will let you know when I get an answer on this.
> 
> Now - does anyone have any ideas on how to tell Gabe that I took this on???
> Booze, dinner, sex??? I am up for any ideas


Laurie, or anyone on this thread..

How about measuring your guys and PM'ing me and Julie their measurments and weight.

I'd like to hear from a few puppy parents, too..or Havs in housebreaking age. I'm sure Rescue gets a variety of dogs, different ages and sizes, So I'm thinking 4 sizes would be a good start. Let's just determine the weight and size of XS, S, M and L and go from there 

I can do custom sizing for the dogs that need one too, all I need are the measurements (inches) at the place of the band.

I just finished sewing some skoodies (hoodies with scarfs attached) for a reporter going to Iraq and Iran..so I'm all ready to start the bands.

K.


----------



## Laurief

Sorry, I had a busy weekend, and havent checked here lately.

Ryan, I hope you didnt go yet but I would say the top 5 things are:
step in harnesses - small & medium
belly bands 
6' leads - possibly to match the harness 
bitches britches
blakets

You could always just have them shipped to me it you want. 

Kara, I agree, that Rescue gets in all sizes so belly bands in numerous sizes would help a lot!! 
SO EVERYONE, PLEASE POST YOUR WEIGHT AND MEASUREMENT OF YOUR PUPS TO HELP KARA, WHO IN TURN IS HELPING THE FOSTERS!!!!(I would measure my guys but I am ashamed to say that I dont own a measuring tape, and still no full use of arm, so I will depend on all of you guys to do it for me!!!)


----------



## Laurief

Believe it or not, I am out of belly bands already!! I have sent packages to two new fosters this week. If anyone has their packages ready, please send them along to me!! We are in need! Thanks to you all.


----------



## Julie

Oh no! I better try to get my butt busy sewing! I need to hunt up some velcro-----but otherwise I think I can zip up a few!


----------



## Thumper

Laurie,

I am working all week at the office, my DH is out of town so I have to hold down the fort and keep the investors happy,

BUT..I have the whole house to myself this weekend and I will get moving on the belly bands. I should have some for you to mail off on Monday. Email me your address? 

XOXO,
K


----------



## herrick51

Thanks for all the work. I don't sew, but will send a donation to HRI.

Brody weighs 15.5 lbs, and measures 15" around.

You are all the BEST!


----------



## Julie

Laurie,
Could you e-mail me or pm me your address?


----------



## Thumper

Thanks for the measurements, Brody's mom! 

Laurie, I have been busting butt today on these belly bands. I've been sick with a fever and sore throat for the last 3-4 days, but I did manage to get them all cut and sewed, I just need to attach the velcro, I hope I have enough velcro in my stash!

I'm hoping to finish these tonight, if Not..I'm not off til' Wednesday, but I do think I can get them to you by Friday or Sat. at the latest. Sooner, if I have enough velcro and can stay awake to finish them without crawling in bed again! lol That's been a problem today

They are absolutely precious though! I'll take a picture of them. I'm making about FORTY or so, so this should help for awhile I hope.

XOXO,

Kara


----------



## Laurief

Kara - GO TO BED!!!!! You dont have to finish them today! For pete sake, just get to bed and get better. My goodness- 40???? That is incredible! How generous of you. Take your time, and get well!


----------



## Mraymo

*Need Address*

Laurie,

Would you PM me your address. I have a few things I want to send you. I forgot to give them to Leeann at the playdate last week.


----------



## Laurief

JULIE YOU ROCK :rockon:

I just got a package from Julie with 24 Homemade Belly Bands, in the cutest material!! Thank you so so much for your time and effort and love in making these bands.
Here is a picture of Logan in one that she made - now mind you all, I gave Julie a laugh for the day when I put the belly band on wrong, with the velcro down-- she said Logan would not move cause his poor pee pee was probably stuck in the velcroound:ound:


----------



## mckennasedona

Nice job, Julie. I love the fabric. 
Logan makes a cute belly band model.


----------



## CinnCinn

Here's a picture of our Belly Bands.

4" wide x 19" long
The velcro piece is 5" long which allows for sizing.


----------



## Julie

That was so funny Laurie!ound: Absolutely hilarious!ound:

Cindy--that looks like a nice design for a belly band. I just looked at the ones on ebay!:laugh:


----------



## marjrc

Great job, Julie! That was very generous of you, though I'm not surprised. :biggrin1: Poor Logan. I'm sure he's thinking "What the heck is this thing and when is it coming OFF??" ound:


----------



## Thumper

I am FINISHED!! woo hoo!

I'm totally wiped out this week, but I did manage to gets LOTS of sleep in, thanks Laurie! :kiss:

The final count is 38, so between Julie's and mine..you should be set for awhile. Mine are a little smaller than Julie's. And then I made one that would work for puppies (So two sizes)

Mine are boxed up and ready to go (sorry, I didn't get a picture) but the fabric is really cute, one is hearts and bones and the other is dollar bills. lol

Kara


----------



## Miss Paige

I like Laurie want to Thank everyone for the great belly bands-and other wonderful things you'll have donated. The dogs are sure going to be "stylin" in those belly bands.

And all the HRI dogs that are now in Foster care and of course the ones who we all know will be coming will be so glad to model the bands and other things.

This forum truly rocks and Thank You so much for coming to the aid of our wonderful dogs.

Laurie-Rommy said to tell you he is sure glad you did not put his belly band on him-LOL-but you did a good job getting it on Logan. I always get the velcro stuck to Rommy's fur-he just hate to see me coming with that band. And lordy Frannie and the pampers are a whole other story. And she has to wear them at night since I rolled over into a wet pool one morning in bed. 

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Thumper

You're welcome, Pat!

Laurie, just let me know when you are running low and I'll be glad to make some more. You can put a panty-liner or maxi pad in them or 'nothing', the fleece is pretty thick and some dogs won't even attempt to pee or mark when they wear them, depend on the dog, and..depending on how they 'fit' the dog, the maxi pads are thicker so they buff out a few inches, you can also safety pin them on if they are too tiny and need to grow into the smaller ones I sent, I have a feeling that between mine and Julies, you'll have 3 sizes to choose from.

I've got three quilt blocks to make, and I wanted to make a Hav Christmas Stocking for the online auction (does anyone know when that is?) So, I've got lots of fun Hav-sewing to do 

Kara


----------



## Laurief

You guys are the greatest - cannot wait to get your package Kara!! 
I sent a bunch of Julies bands out to Jane on the West Coast, as she was totally out of bands. So you guys are really helping all over the country!! 

Pat, Logan really didnt like that band cause he has NEVER had one on before & just could not figure out what it even was and why I was picking on him, and not his sisters!! 

I think that having all different sizes is going to fabulous, and certainly will make it easier for the foster families!!


----------



## Laurief

WOW!!! You guys manage to make me cry every time the UPS guys comes to my house. Just got the package from Kara with fabulous belly bands- and the best part, they are two sizes, and both a little smaller than Julie's!!! Did you guys plan this!! It is perfect!!!! Now we have belly bands for up to "30" Rescue Havs!!! You guys are so wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thumper

:kiss:

You are welcome, Laurie! I'm glad I can help. Let me know when you are running low.

XOXO,
Kara


----------



## Laurief

Another wonderful package arrived from Paige today with eight gorgeous handmade blankets for the pups!!! Thank you so much dear. You are the greatest!!


----------



## Laurief

:bump:

I just wanted to update you all, and give you an idea as to the need that we still have!!! I have received some wonderful donations, belly bands, blankets, leads, but am still in need..
With my playdate coming up, I know that I will get many wonderful donations, but here is an example of why we continue to need-----

HRI will be bringing in 11 dogs from one backyard breeder - at once!! 
That is 11 harnesses, 11 leads, approx 12 belly bands, 11 blankets, 11 toys, 11 rescue tags - ALL AT ONCE!!!! 

So please keep your Rescue Havs in mind!!


----------



## Thumper

You are an angel, Laurie! :kiss: Thanks for putting this together so we can help out these dogs.

:grouphug:

K.


----------



## Julie

Laurie--you need toys?
I wish I would of knew that!:brick:

I have left over pet edge stuffed toys from the animal shelter bundles we made for Girl Scouts! Need them? Want them?:ear:


----------



## marjrc

(((((((all Hav angels))))))))) You ladies are fantastic and and inspiration to all of us. Thank you for all that you do, for all those that have sent things in and supported the HRI in so many different ways. 

I have been collecting things for the SPCA in Montreal since they've raided two puppy mills recently, but I have nowhere near that many items. In a shelter like that, what they need the most are cleaning products, puppy pads and newspapers! 

Laurie, I am very happy that 11 Havs were taken out of a byb and hopefully, won't have to worry about producing pups for money, but rather enjoy their new lives in new homes. I'm sure they'll miss each other, but dogs do learn quickly when they are surrounded by love and understanding. Great job, HRI ! :whoo:


----------



## Laurief

*AMAZING PICTURES*

Take a look guys - you should all be so proud of yourselves!!
This is a "pile" of the HRI donations that I have collected to date from all of you!!! You are all so generous, and I so appreciate it!!

I will say that from that pile - today - 13 harnesses, 10 leads, and 10 toys were shipped out to the Ohio 10 pups we are taking possession of this week. 
So, the numbers go up, but they go down quickly. So please keep us in mind.
Many of you have order from Petedge and had it shipped to me, and that is a fabulous idea, and so appreciated. So next time you do a petedge order, put in a few little things for rescue - we really need it!!

YOU GUYS ARE THE BEST!!!!!eace:


----------



## Julie

That's awesome Laurie!:thumb:


----------



## Poornima

Laurie, thanks for collecting the donations! Hope the pups are placed in loving forever homes as soon as they are ready!


----------



## Thumper

WOWEE Laurie!  That is better than Christmas Day! :whoo: Thanks for the picture of the loot. I know we have a devoted, charitable group here that love the breed. Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy. You are awesome for taking this on and organizing it!

XOXO,
Kara


----------



## Miss Paige

I just came here to say HOW WONDERFUL YOU'LL ARE. I saw the pictures above that Laurie posted and read about all the great stuff that has been sent to her. And it takes my breath away. Each of you have become Havie angels and there are just not enough words to tell all of you how much this will mean to the HRI "fur-kids" not only the 11 just coming in but the others that will follow and the ones still in foster care. 

Bless Each of you for being the fab person you are.
Hugs from 
Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Leeann

:whoo:WOW!!!! Great job Laurie and thanks so much to all that donated now all we need is a little foster dog for me and Laurie each.


----------



## Laurief

Hey - dont thank me!! I didnt do anything but ask!!
you guys are the best!!


----------



## marjrc

What a stash! Very nice!  Did someone make those fuschia/black fleece pillows or were they bought already made? I love those types of 'beds' for the dogs! Great idea to order from PetEdge and have shipped to you. :whoo:


----------



## Thumper

Laurie, I just got your Thank you card! You are too sweet! :kiss: Brightened my day to see a note for you and not just bills, bills, bills. lol

Thanks hon!
Kara


----------



## Me&2Girls

Laurie, Kara and all who have helped in this effort I'm amazed at your generosity and heartfelt love for our dogs.

I do have to mention one very special person - our California Representative, Miss Kathy of Miss Vallee fame (2 BIS I read!!!). 

I just returned home after spending a month in an emergency hospitalization and Kathy found my Brazilian Maltese a home for the duration. Thank you from the bottom of my heart Kathy. I already had foster homes and support set up for the dogs but was probably too far under for anyone to think I might still be able to give them some info. So many thanks to all of you who just love our dogs.

I understand that Kathy is working feverishly to bring my Buddy home to me. There is just something extra special about rescue dogs and Buddy, that silly barky poodle-coated Brazilian Maltese sure wormed his way into my heart.

Thanks friends! And lots of hugs.


----------



## Thumper

Lisa,

I hope you are okay! :kiss: I've been wondering where you've been. :grouphug:

Kara


----------



## Laurief

Gosh Lisa, I hope all is ok with you!!
Marj - the fabulous blankets you are referring to were made by Paige- aren't they beautiful???

Kathy - you are an angel - it is so great that Lisa had someone to help out in a time of need!


----------



## Laurief

:kiss: THANK YOU MISSY 
:kiss:THANK YOU LEEANN

Your most recent donations have been received and my supply closet is looking great!! 
THANK YOU 
THANK YOU
THANK YOU

PS - Missy - I still can figure out what in the world one of those thing is, that is in the bag - you better PM me so we can make sure it wasnt one of your "nightstand toys" ound:


----------



## marjrc

Paige did a great job. Those are neat looking blankets!

Lisa, I was hoping you were o.k., since it had been quite a while since we heard from you. I'm sorry you were in the hospital for so long. How generous and kind of Kathy to look into making sure the dogs are o.k. So sweet!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Oh yea guys, you have no idea how much of an angel Kathy is in my book. She earned a double set of wings with this maneuver. Usually a dog has to be surrendered and they figured out a way for me to be able to keep him if I wanted him.

Kathy and the forum ROCKS.

By the way the girls started singing lessons (mom included) and someday we'll do a recording and you'll hear something from the "Rocklin Rockets". I'm still practicing how to do those high kicks without falling on my rather large, wide ass right now. LOL


----------



## Leeann

Laurief said:


> PS - Missy - I still can figure out what in the world one of those thing is, that is in the bag - you better PM me so we can make sure it wasnt one of your "nightstand toys" ound:


ROTFLMAO because I just fell out of my chair ound:


----------



## Kathy

Laurief said:


> Kathy - you are an angel - it is so great that Lisa had someone to help out in a time of need!


I am not alone, there have been several WONDERFUL people that have helped. Most of all Elaine and Sharon. They are the true angels as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Me&2Girls

*Lisa's band of angels - send prayers in whatever form you believe*



Kathy said:


> I am not alone, there have been several WONDERFUL people that have helped. Most of all Elaine and Sharon. They are the true angels as far as I am concerned.


Kathy, you are so right. I didn't want to publicize their names if Elaine and Sharon were feeling shy. Ladies of the forum, I can only tell you that these women have earned a triple set of angel wings and there is a huge band of angels surrounding me and my girls right now. :angel::angel::angel::angel::angel:

Hugs to all of you for the love and care you've always sent my way. It's going to be a horribly tough road back, but I'm strong and with your love :grouphug: and support :cheer2:, I'll make it.

Love you all!!!!!!
:angel::cheer2::grouphug:


----------



## Missy

Laurief said:


> :kiss:
> 
> PS - Missy - I still can figure out what in the world one of those thing is, that is in the bag - you better PM me so we can make sure it wasnt one of your "nightstand toys" ound:


drat, I have been looking for those handcuffs... ound:ound:ound:
I swear they are all for the dogs....who sleep in the bed with us.

If I remember-- there were two black harness' a few leashes and one or two gentle leader leads... there is a video on this web site on how to use them.

http://www.premier.com/View.aspx?page=dogs/products/behavior/gentleleader/description

Leeann, what did you drop in the bag before you sent it to Laurie?


----------



## Laurief

ound:ound: All I know is I wasnt sure WHAT that was!!!!! ound:ound:


----------



## havanesebyha

Me&2Girls said:


> Laurie, Kara and all who have helped in this effort I'm amazed at your generosity and heartfelt love for our dogs.
> 
> I do have to mention one very special person - our California Representative, Miss Kathy of Miss Vallee fame (2 BIS I read!!!).
> 
> I just returned home after spending a month in an emergency hospitalization and Kathy found my Brazilian Maltese a home for the duration. Thank you from the bottom of my heart Kathy. I already had foster homes and support set up for the dogs but was probably too far under for anyone to think I might still be able to give them some info. So many thanks to all of you who just love our dogs.
> 
> I understand that Kathy is working feverishly to bring my Buddy home to me. There is just something extra special about rescue dogs and Buddy, that silly barky poodle-coated Brazilian Maltese sure wormed his way into my heart.
> 
> Thanks friends! And lots of hugs.


Lisa,

So very sorry to hear you were in the hospital for so long! I sure know hospitals well after being there with Kie for a month. Big hugs and sending you lots of get well wishes. Glad to see you back on the forum. Kathy, what a sweetheart for helping bring Buddy home!


----------



## Laurief

*IN NEED OF SMALL HARNESSES*

As I am dealing with all these issues today with Lily - I also just sent out a large box of small harnesses to some rescue people who are bringing a few Havanese into HRI

LOW AND BEHOLD - I only have one small harness left!!! 
If anyone still wanted to donate to the rescue cause, please pm me and let me know and I will give my address.

Thank you - you are all Havanese Angels!!


----------



## marjrc

..... bumping....... :bump2:


----------



## Laurief

Thanks for bumping this up Marj!!


----------



## Poornima

Would someone please list all the sizes of belly bands (width and length) needed by HRI?

Thanks!


----------



## Laurief

Thanks for bumping this up Poornima.

Are you looking to make them yourself? If so I would have to go measure them, but it you are purchasing them I could use some small, some large, and lots of mediums! Let me know if you are making them yourself and I will go measure them. 

 And I thank you in advance for any donation to these babies!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Did anyone use the belly bands made from Men's socks I saw mentioned?


----------



## SMARTY

Laurief said:


> Thanks for bumping this up Poornima.
> 
> Are you looking to make them yourself? If so I would have to go measure them, but it you are purchasing them I could use some small, some large, and lots of mediums! Let me know if you are making them yourself and I will go measure them.
> 
> And I thank you in advance for any donation to these babies!!


I made some blankets and sent them a week or so ago. At that time I mentioned if they needed belly bands or the girls panties made I could do a few, but get the impression they were not needed or were being purchased.

Is the pattern in this thread, I didn't go back through it? As I am doing a couple more quilt squares this week and showing next weekend it may that a while but I'll do some to take to our play date the end of the mouth. We are all to do something for HRI.


----------



## Poornima

Laurief said:


> Thanks for bumping this up Poornima.
> 
> Are you looking to make them yourself? If so I would have to go measure them, but it you are purchasing them I could use some small, some large, and lots of mediums! Let me know if you are making them yourself and I will go measure them.
> 
> And I thank you in advance for any donation to these babies!!


Yes, I am planning to make at least a few and would like to make a few of each size. 

I am looking into using diaper cloth in between the two exterior layers. If someone has suggetions as to the type that works best and where to order it, please let me know. Thanks!

Thanks, Laurie for doing all that you do for our beloved furballs.:hug:


----------



## galaxie

I want to help out with HRI but I have no sewing machine, although I am quite skilled behind one 

Anyone know of anything else that HRI could use?

PS - I have a harness that is now too small for Roscoe, and I know at my mom's we have a bunch of stuff that Maddie has outgrown. We'd be happy to pay it forward, I just need an address to send it all to


----------



## Laurief

Thank you for your wonderful blankets Sandi - I apologize if I did not get to respond about your belly band question. I thought I did but sadly between life, and all the packages that I get, and then send out, I sometimes forget to say Thank you - so I apologize!! I will also say that since you sent that note, I did have lots, but sent out approx 10 packages with belly bands in them. So they come in quick - and leave even quicker!!  

I have received several sizes. Here are a few sizes that I have in stock but need more of 

20" x 4" -= large
18" x 4" = med/large
15" x 3 1/2 " - Medium
13" x 4" = Small 

These are the sizes that I could use! I do not have a sew machine, nor know how to sew, so I hope that someone on here can give a few directions on how to do these. Julie has diligently made us many beautiful belly bands in the past, but would love to reach out to other since she is very busy with very important things right now. 

You can also buy them at your pet stores, or online. 

I will pm anyone who does not have my address and would like to send items, or if you are coming to my playdate, feel free to bring them at that time. 

You guys are the greatest!!!
Laurie


----------



## marjrc

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Did anyone use the belly bands made from Men's socks I saw mentioned?


Yes Flynn, that would be Katie (moptop havanese), but I'm not sure if it was in this thread or elsewhere...


----------



## Laurief

I was just going over this thread and want to thank you all for all your lovely donations. Please keep in mind that the Rescues are coming in as fast as ever. 

If anyone has any toys, harnesses, leads, blankets or belly bands that they would like to donate, I would be happy to receive them. If you are placing an order with Petedge or PetCo, keep Rescue in mind. Order a few extra for our babies in need.


----------



## hav2

Laurie~ I have some of the stuff you mentioned(except for belly bands) in excess at my house. Do you take gently used things or do they have to be new?? and do I send my stuff to you, or where?? I would love to donate my things to other pups in need and I'm always at PetCo.


----------



## Julie

:bump:

I wanted to bump up this thread because please check and see if you have anything Laurie may need to fill back up her rescue supplies.

Belly bands measurements are just above this post in #96


----------



## Laurief

Thanks Julie!! We have almost doubled the number of Havs taken into rescue from last year. When a new rescue comes in, we like to send the foster family a nice harness and lead, a homemade blanket, and a toy. These items, the sweet Hav takes with them to their forever home!! 

The best donation that one can make at this time is belly bands (talk to Julie about the sewing = NO tailor here!! LOL)
and harnesses with leads.
We prefer to see our rescues in the puppia type harnesses as they appear to be the safest. 
If you are placing an order with Petedge, or Petco, or the HavtoHavit store, I ask that you consider ordering 2-3 extra harnesses and have then sent to me! I need some smalls, many mediums, and some large. You can have those items shipped directly to me without having to pay postage twice!!! 

Thanks guys!!
Laurie


----------



## Thumper

Okie dokey! I can make some of these, I just need the inches that I made them last time, I remember you telling me that you used a specific size more than others, what was that size, babes?


----------



## Julie

Kara--I can't speak for Laurie,but I was thinking she told me the medium size? 

Hopefully she'll see this post and pop back in when she gets a chance. The measurements were in the Belly Band thread I started. :thumb:


----------



## Thumper

Julie said:


> Kara--I can't speak for Laurie,but I was thinking she told me the medium size?
> 
> Hopefully she'll see this post and pop back in when she gets a chance. The measurements were in the Belly Band thread I started. :thumb:


I know she said she had a busy day at work and would be busy for a few days when I talked to her earlier.

I only made 2 sizes and I put about 3 inches give in velcro. I just can't find my pattern for it, because I actually asked her this exact same question the 2nd time I made them and I cut out cardboard so I would remember, but I can't remember where I put the cardboard pattern! LOL I should just start pinning information to my shirt since I am so apt to forget things ..


----------



## Laurief

Hi Kara, 
Julie started a wonderful thread last night called Belly Band instructions!! Yahoo - so now you will always have the directions and measurements at hand. 
And the Medium and Medium/large ones are the ones I use the most. 
Sadly I did find lots saying that the sticky velcro was coming off and apart, so to all who are making them, if you can stitch the velcro on, it would be a big help.
And Kara, I think they came from you-- I got the most comments on the "money" material - people just loved it!!!

You guys are great!!!
Laurie


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Kara, don't feel bad, she started the new thread for me, since I CRS either...I will go there now. I have printed off the instructions..can't sew but will learn.. Bye Now:wave:


----------



## Julie

Kara--this is so funny--
I have had to ask Laurie a couple of times about the measurements myself--and I have them written in a notebook! The trouble is--"where is that darn notebook?" :brick:

Good Lord-I need to get organized! ound:


----------

